# Jail Officer Training Manual



## Bcarter (Feb 23, 2017)

Does anyone have the answers for this test? I completed this and mailed this in. The results were somehow lost in the mail. I did not make notes in my manual, I only highlighted portions in the manual. I would have to redo the whole thing. Does anyone have this?


----------

